

Abolish LLCs? - JeffDClark
http://www.theagitator.com/2011/10/23/sunday-discussion-should-we-abolish-the-limited-liability-corporation

======
JeffDClark
The only reason I am even considering an LLC for my one person software
company is patent trolls.

------
darklighter3
He's talking about the corporate form in general not LLCs specifically.

